# Our tank &#x1f642;



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice transformation 👍


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

I suppose the fish in the tank ARE happy but I have to wonder about the original fish in the tank. Are they in a happier place?


----------



## msxray07 (Jun 21, 2018)

Oh wow that's an amazing transformation! Great job! Is that just a solid blue background? I've been thinking about putting black on the back of my 10 gallon setup. What do you think? But I've never had it before. Is it pretty easy to put on?


----------

